# Skype downloading failed



## wrathchildtoo (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi everyone
There is a problem with downloading Skype by command make fetch from ports. I've got such a message:


> ===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
> 
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> ATTENTION!
> ...


Maybe someone knows another links where I can get it from


----------



## volatilevoid (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm afraid the port is outdated and Skype isn't kind enough to keep old versions on their server. Googling the version didn't show any usable results either.

The current version is 2.1.0.81. You could ask the maintainer of the port if he could update it.


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 13, 2010)

wrathchildtoo said:
			
		

> Maybe someone knows another links where I can get it from



http://kobyla.info/soft/distfiles/skype_static-2.0.0.72-oss.tar.bz2


----------

